# If you had a video game to play for the rest of your life, which one would you pick?



## ACCF18 (Jan 4, 2011)

Title pretty much says all. 

If you had JUST ONE video game to play for the rest of your life... which one would you pick?

I would pick LoZ: Ocarina of Time, since that game never gets old. It's also my favorite video game of all-time.


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (Jan 4, 2011)

Black ops
alot of my friends play
and theres lots of things to do in it


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jan 4, 2011)

That's easy.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=147rTHgKmXY
My most replayed game ever.


----------



## ACCF18 (Jan 4, 2011)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> That's easy.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=147rTHgKmXY
> My most replayed game ever.


Lol, it's funny how Animefan was just talking about Black Ops. I clicked on that video link, and the first comment I saw was  some kid talking *censored.2.0* about Black Ops.


----------



## Ron Ronaldo (Jan 4, 2011)

Gee, I don't know. :L

Maybe something like Fable 2 (even though I've never played it) or some other sandbox RPG with tons of content, because it would keep things fresh.


----------



## Psychonaut (Jan 4, 2011)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> That's easy.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=147rTHgKmXY
> My most replayed game ever.


no offense, as i totally loved the game, but how can you stand playing it more than twice at most?  the controls are supposed to immerse you, so the loose controls are fine, but there's only so much you can actually do in the game..

after the first playthrough, isn't it basically hard mode + time trial, and collecting the white tails and apples? :/  eh.

mine'd be TF2, simply because of the amount of replayability and content in the game.  mods totally count. :3

if not that, then everyday genius: square logic or GTA San andreas.  because thousands of puzzles and dicking around in sandboxes


----------



## JasonBurrows (Jan 4, 2011)

It would be a tie between Animal Crossing for Nintendo Gamecube and Grand Theft Auto IV for the PlayStation 3.


----------



## Ricano (Jan 4, 2011)

Tetris, maybe?


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Jan 4, 2011)

Grand Theft Auto IV. All of my friends have it, and, when we are all playing together, it's hilarious and lasts for hours. I can never get tired of that game when friends are playing.


----------



## Zachary (Jan 4, 2011)

I really couldn't do that. Games get boring really quick.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jan 4, 2011)

Psychonaut said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The story, the fights are an absolute blast to do, plus the music really helps. When I first beat it, I beat it around 2 more times afterwards.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Jan 4, 2011)

LittleBigPlanet 2.

I have access to the community, meaning infinite games.


----------



## Nightray (Jan 4, 2011)

Okay, hate on my post if you want but IDGAF. It's a tie between MW2 and MGS4....


----------



## robo.samurai (Jan 4, 2011)

Super Mario Bros. allstars because it's 4 games in 1


----------



## NikoKing (Jan 4, 2011)

Psychonaut said:
			
		

> mine'd be TF2, simply because of the amount of replayability and content in the game.  mods totally count. :3


this.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jan 4, 2011)

FarrenTheRobot said:
			
		

> LittleBigPlanet 2.
> 
> I have access to the community, meaning infinite games.


Clever.

I think I'll go with that as well. It's this, Pokemon Puzzle League(Challenge?), or The World Ends With You.


----------



## ACCF18 (Jan 4, 2011)

robo.samurai said:
			
		

> Super Mario Bros. allstars because it's 4 games in 1


Aww... damn it lol. Now that you mention it, I would pick Legend of Zelda: Collectors Edition or Sonic Mega Collection.


----------



## Brad (Jan 4, 2011)

BFBC 2 Vietnam, most likely.


----------



## Jake (Jan 4, 2011)

None.


----------



## ACCF18 (Jan 4, 2011)

Jake. said:
			
		

> None.


Don't like video games?


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jan 4, 2011)

gamerdude309 said:
			
		

> BFBC 2 Vietnam, most likely.


Have fun playing DLC without the game?


----------



## =TPow= (Jan 4, 2011)

I say pokemon Heartgold or super metroid since I play those 2 a lot...


----------



## Jake (Jan 4, 2011)

ACCF18 said:
			
		

> Jake. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I do, I'd just get so bored of playing the same game over and over I'd kill myself.


----------



## Trundle (Jan 4, 2011)

I don't knoooow. Possibly Halo: Reach, but they'd keep coming out with new games. I'd have to go with a game where there are different ends to it and many different ways to play.


----------



## ACCF18 (Jan 4, 2011)

Jake. said:
			
		

> ACCF18 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


True, but it would your only game for your life. I would pick Mario All Stars, Sonic Mega Collection, or Zelda Collectors Edition if I were you (if you like any of those franchises, that is).


----------



## Psychonaut (Jan 4, 2011)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> The story, the fights are an absolute blast to do, plus the music really helps. When I first beat it, I beat it around 2 more times afterwards.


not really the place/thread to start a SotC tangent, but..

the story's great, especially when you play Ico first and realize why they're similar in style. :3
the fights are awesome, but after one or two playthroughs.. i can't help but feel like it would get a little repetitive, unless the AI is more refined than i remember.  fun, but still just like one level/world in any other game, to make a very loose comparison. (yes i'm fully aware the game is completely different from most in the level/world aspect)
the music is very good.  i still feel like it would get repetitive after a few playthroughs.

and.. thinking about it, i'm not sure about tf2 being my choice.  tetris and pokemon would look very convincing.  EV training, IV breeding, team strategies, and tetris just speaks for itself.

eh.  tf2's probably the best choice.


----------



## Mino (Jan 5, 2011)

ACCF18 said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SodaDog (Jan 22, 2011)

Animal Crossing Lets go to the city or 3DS?


----------



## Caius (Jan 22, 2011)

I'd play Nier. There's so much stuff to do in that game and the music never gets old, it'd probably take forever just to beat the entire game 100% including weapons upgrades, planting, and fishing. Gah, I've beaten the game four times already, had my save deleted, and gone back again to beat the entire story in less than fifteen hours already and that's just on normal mode so far. I'm pretty sure I could easily spend the rest of my life trying to 100% this game.


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (Jan 22, 2011)

Trevor said:


> ACCF18 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## VantagE (Jan 22, 2011)

Hmm probably Assassins Creed Brotherhood, or Legend of Dragoon (For PS1).

I just can't get bored with Assassins Creed Brothood, and LoD is epic, I've played through that game about 5 times.


----------



## Argus (Jan 22, 2011)

FFXI because it's online and it never ends.


----------



## Caius (Jan 22, 2011)

Anyone in the irc right now could name mine.


----------



## Rockman! (Jan 24, 2011)

Probably The Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time.


----------



## SamXX (Jan 24, 2011)

LBP2, I would never be bored again.


----------



## Caleb (Jan 24, 2011)

Definitely Fallout 3 or New Vegas.


----------



## Thunder (Jan 24, 2011)

Probably LittleBigPlanet 2, when i get it :T


----------



## Caius (Jan 24, 2011)

VantagE said:


> Hmm probably Assassins Creed Brotherhood, or Legend of Dragoon (For PS1).
> 
> I just can't get bored with Assassins Creed Brothood, and LoD is epic, I've played through that game about 5 times.


 

I never got past the first Lloyd fight, because I tried to beat him and kept dying. I WAS NEVER SATISFIED.


----------



## [Nook] (Jan 24, 2011)

Obviously not a game you could "beat".

MKW, SSBB, or a Pokemon main series game.


----------



## Sporge27 (Jan 25, 2011)

Minecraft... and become so great at using redstone that I make a computer in the game....then program minecraft in minecraft lol


----------



## Yokie (Jan 25, 2011)

Minecraft.


----------



## Serk102 (Jan 30, 2011)

Civilization Five hands down. The game takes forever to play, and I'm sure there would be some pretty tough opponents online.


----------



## Mugh Hann (Feb 2, 2011)

Minecraft
I never tire of building


----------



## TheExhale (Feb 2, 2011)

Platform Racing 2 or AC Brotherhood, cant decide


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Feb 2, 2011)

Probably Minecraft.
Its got to much longevity.
AS LONG AS I GOT MY UPDATES DAMMIT.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Feb 2, 2011)

Aeri Tyaelaria said:


> Probably Minecraft.
> Its got to much longevity.
> AS LONG AS I GOT MY UPDATES DAMMIT.


 
You get the first version.


----------



## Envy (Feb 2, 2011)

The Sims 2 (with all of the Expansion Packs).


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Feb 2, 2011)

The Sign Painter said:


> You get the first version.


 
Two words.

I'll give you the second: off

and the first is a swear word which is sexually related and begins with F.
4 letters.

I'd rather die of boredom.


----------



## GetSumSunBK (Feb 2, 2011)

GTA IV


----------



## KCourtnee (Feb 4, 2011)

grand theft auto: san andres


----------



## Mr Meme (Feb 9, 2011)

Fallout New Vegas!


----------



## Psychonaut (Feb 10, 2011)

KCourtnee said:


> grand theft auto: san andres


 ALL YOU HAD TO DO
WAS FOLLOW THA DAMN TRAIN, SEE JAY.


----------



## Elliot (Feb 10, 2011)

MineCraft.


----------



## Micah (Feb 13, 2011)

I'm pretty sure I've clocked in hundreds upon hundreds of hours of Madden, so I probably could play that for the rest of my life.


----------



## Tyeforce (Feb 14, 2011)

Super Smash Bros. Brawl. Seriously, I can _never_ get bored of that game. I get too tired too play anymore before I ever become bored of it. There are many, many games that I love, but none that I can play anytime, with anyone, for as long as I want like I can with Brawl. It's just so much fun. Hell, even playing against the CPU is fun. It just never gets old.


----------



## Psychonaut (Feb 14, 2011)

Tyeforce said:


> Super Smash Bros. Brawl. Seriously, I can _never_ get bored of that game. I get too tired too play anymore before I ever become bored of it. There are many, many games that I love, but none that I can play anytime, with anyone, for as long as I want like I can with Brawl. It's just so much fun. Hell, even playing against the CPU is fun. It just never gets old.


 as long as i have an opponent who can keep me entertained, i totally agree with you.
i'd prefer melee myself, but brawl is more for fun.


----------

